# Growth Spurts?



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

We are new to raising Boers or any goats for that matter-Claire is 11 mos. and about 85#. She seems to be getting taller but thinner. She's eating the same amount of her 16% protein feed and we've added calf manna to top dress. What other than a growth spurt would cause her lean to lean out? She's been wormed in the last 3 weeks.


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Does she have plenty to eat?? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

She always has feed left in her bucket in the morning and night


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Get a fecal done to include coccidia. Parasites will do that.


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

Will do-thanks. I am still learning with my son for his 4-H project and I've become quite attached to her.:grin:


----------



## 4seasonsfarm (Jan 22, 2014)

Check under her eye lids. If they are pink that is good if they are pale she probably has parasites. Check for sucking lice in her fur also.


Sent from my iPod touch using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with the others.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With not gaining weight, I would have a fecal done. They actually can have a bad parasite load even with dark pink eyelids. Happened to me last summer so I know. Just happened to decide to do fecals and had no reason other than seeing the vet for another reason. One of my girls had a bad barberpole load even with dark pink eyelids and normal stool. So you can't totally go by light or white eyelids only.


----------



## BrileyGoats (Feb 4, 2014)

We had a run-in with the lice months ago-took care of that with ivermec. I am going to call the vet about the fecal. She really looks fine-just looks like an adolescent getting lanky. She still has meat on her but suddenly looks taller and not as chunky as i remember weeks ago. Thanks ya'll for the help. Just want to do her justice ya know- Now on to figure out what vaccinations she's due for-any suggestions?:book:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if she is goign through a sudden growth spurt try adding some additional food.


----------

